# اكبر مكتبة كتب انا عملتها 4shared ارجوا الدخول



## سعد العادلى (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فى البداية احمد لله على الانتهاء من تنزيل الكتب على الموقع 
4shared.com


ارجوا منكم ولوا كلمة شكر

على هذا العمل العظيم

 اخوكم/ سعد العادلى
​http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html


----------



## ahmed_n (12 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله على هذا العمل والمجهود والمبذول في تحقيقه,,,بارك الله فيك ونفعك بالناس ونفع الناس بك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووور ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبود_فتحي (13 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على التعليق وربنا يجعلوا من ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## amr fathy (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لهذا العمل الممتاز 
لك شكري وتحياتي


----------



## ahmed mohamed (14 أبريل 2010)

كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون أخيه.

وفقك الله


----------



## مسلم يوسف (14 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

جعلها الله علما ينتفع به
ويثاب صاحبه
ويظله الله في ظله 
يوم لا ظل الا ظله 
آآآآآآآآمين
تشكر يا غالي


----------



## محمدماياتي (14 أبريل 2010)

الكتب كثيرة ولكن لا استطيع تنزيلها ممكن المساعدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (14 أبريل 2010)

تشكر على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 أبريل 2010)

مجهود كبير جدا 
بارك الله في عملك
مع التقدير...


----------



## سعد العادلى (14 أبريل 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## خالد العسيلي (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك

ممكن انو تدخل الى مكتبتي ربما تجد فيها بعض الفائدة


----------



## حسام محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر الك اخي الكريم 
وان شاء الله الى الأحسن 
أخوك حسام


----------



## سعد العادلى (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هام لكل من لايعرف التحميل من المكتبة ادخل على الموضوع التالى الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193287.html


----------



## abdo118 (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه ويباركلك.
الموضوع فوق الوصف.
والف شكر.


----------



## lawlaw (31 أغسطس 2010)

موقع جميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## biong120 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله على هذا العمل والمجهود والمبذول في تحقيقه,,,بارك الله فيك ونفعك بالناس ونفع الناس بك*


----------



## ابو خليل طه (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد يس (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا العمل الممتاز
لك شكري وتحياتي


----------



## hallowr (15 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ابن العميد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لا انتا متستاهلش كلمة شكرا....
بس نقول: سعد سعد ......يحيا سعد
وكلمة العادلي دي ؟ علي رأي رمضان مبروك ابو العلمين حموده: (اوعي يكون اللي في بالي (سيادة الوزير)


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا*​


----------



## abdullah0000 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## هوبة غزالة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## superstar_egy7 (16 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
لكن هناك مشكلة عندما اقوم بتحميل الملفات يطلب مني باسوورد
ممكن تعطينا هذه الباسوورد حتي نستطيع التحميل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م حازم ع (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور قبل ما أشوفها


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (17 مايو 2011)

gzak Allah 5eer


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibnal_iraq (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (3 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 شكر...............جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكوافي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_osama sami (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسلم الايادي يا غالي*​


----------



## محمد_86 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

والله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## abomohamed76 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى العزيز


----------



## عدنان4 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## فواز قولي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مع التوفيق و السداد


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر الكبير و العظيم لك على هذا الانجاز الرائع و أنا من الاشخاص الذين يقومون بزيارة مكتبتك باستمرار و كلي أمل أن تستمر بهذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (14 يناير 2013)

_*احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا *_


----------



## kokohamo2003 (15 يناير 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد اسكيف (20 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم الرابط مضروب


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يناير 2013)

من فضلك اعد تحديث الرابط لو تكرمت


----------



## المهندس-13 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (21 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## geith63 (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المبزول
و ليوفقك الله في مبتغاك


----------



## hishont2 (11 أبريل 2013)

برجاء تفعيل الرابط مره اخرى وشكرا لك


----------



## مستر هندسة (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكوور يا هندسة تسلم ايديك


----------



## aam ahmed (9 مايو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## aam ahmed (17 أغسطس 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## عمران احمد (18 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل , برجاء التحديث 
و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## بسيوني حسن (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اين المكتبه


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ما شاء الله يا استاذ كلمة شكر واحدة لا تكفي كل الشكر لمجهودك المميز


----------



## mabaenerga (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جاك اللخ خير اخي علي المجهووود ............. عندي سؤال خارج الموضوع كيف اقدر اعمل مشاركه واطرح اسئله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## منصور اشرف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## scream-79 (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## ʚïɞ Ahmed Salah ʚï (10 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------

